# Will a Past Concussion Keep Me Out?



## jkerensky (28 Jun 2005)

Hey everybody, I have my medical coming up and I just want to know if a concussion I suffered when I was 4 will keep me out of the artillery. The concussion was very mild and I was out of the hospital after an hour or so and it's been 17 years since it's happened and there have been no side effects. I've heard they're really strict though so that's why I'm asking. Thanks a lot in advance for any help.


----------



## Fry (28 Jun 2005)

Best that you speak to the CF med staff bout that... But I wouldn't think it'd be a problem, since it was that long ago, and wasn't severe.


----------



## Gunner98 (28 Jun 2005)

If the CF did skull or brain scans many of us would not have been allowed in. "What did the scan show doctor?"   "Nothing."

If there was no permanent damage to your vision, speech, balance, learning ability or hearing I wouldn't even mention it.


----------



## kincanucks (28 Jun 2005)

You must indicate any past or present medical issues and the recruiting medical personnel will make the determination whether it is relevant or not.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (28 Jun 2005)

Question answered by our resident Recruiting Guru.


----------



## mcglone63 (16 Apr 2013)

Hi ladies and gentlemen, first time poster but long time reader.

I'll keep this as brief as I can (and I have searched for a topic regarding this specific question and came up with nothing, but I apologize if it has been asked and answered) for simplicities sake.

I have applied for ROTP, completed the process, and am now waiting on my medical file to be processed in Ottawa. I've had a few major concussions in my time playing hockey and was curious if that would make me ineligible for service?

Now, I haven't had any concussions or blows to the head since January of 2010, but did have an isolated incident of returning PCS (Post-Concussion Syndrome) in November of 2011. Since, I have been healthy and haven't had any setbacks with regards to my health. My MRI's and CT scans have all come back clear, so no bleeding of the brain. I had my doctor sign the requested letter stating I do not need any more treatment, am not required to return for checkups regarding my concussions, and that I have no limitations with regards to physical activity, including contact sports. I also passed the rest of the medical with flying colours, as in ideal vision, hearing, and no colour-blindness. So all that's left are the geographical and occupational aspects, correct?

Do you think the RMO will deem me unfit for service because of the history of head trauma? I apologize if this has been asked but I haven't found any recent relevant topics on the subject.

As a side question, my medical file was sent up and received April 2nd, and after calling in today I was told it is still being processed, is this the normal amount of waiting time for something like this?

Thank you very much for any insight,
Shea


----------



## holieee (26 Apr 2013)

I can't tell you anything about whether or not this will hinder your application; but I told them about my past concussions. They weren't anything like yours, but I do have a history of them. They happened when I was a kid and there has been no indication of any residual damage, they moved on and I passed the medical in that aspect, if that helps at all.

As for timings, when my medical went through the first time, it took 6 weeks (including xmas leave) to find out I had been declined due to a chiropractic issue. When I resent the forms, it took a month to go through. I've learned it can take longer than that, 3 weeks isn't too bad.


----------



## ArmyGuy99 (3 May 2013)

Hello and welcome to Army.ca,

Concussions are a serious injury.  In the past it was shake it off and get going unless you were unconscious or vomiting.

Now, however, thanks to all the TBI's from Iraq and Afghanistan, we have learned a tremendous amount about Concussions and their effects.  The RMO's office will look at your file fairly and objectively.  They will also consult with whatever experts that they feel the need too.  This may increase your wait time.

That being said......

Your file is probably still in the pile marked as, "Needs to be Looked at".  4 weeks isn't that long actually.  I'd call at about week 6 and ask what's going on.  Then about every 2-3 weeks after that.   ;D

Be patient.  Sounds like you gave all the info you needed to.  Now it's time to let the bureaucracy work.  Without actually looking at your file, can't help anymore then that.  Sorry.  

Good Luck


----------



## mcglone63 (7 May 2013)

Thanks for the replies! Appreciate it, and thanks for the welcome as well!

So, I waited until about last week with no news, but when I went in to see what had happened I was told my file was immediately put on hold when it got to the RMO in Ottawa. Apparently it's missing some information, but they can't specify what information I'm missing until it gets back here to Toronto. So first and second selections were both missed unfortunately.

Now, the file was submitted by me on March 20, and arrived in Ottawa April 2, I would have hoped to be notified of its being put on hold so i could rectify it. In the meantime I've gathered letters and reports from every neurologist and physician I've been to regarding my concussions and all the reports indicate I have no need for further treatment or investigation so hopefully that will help.

Odds of there being a third round ROTP selection this year? Do I have a chance?

Disappointing to say the least but I'm moving on and I'm not giving up until the academic year starts!


----------



## jwhitten (11 Apr 2016)

Hi,I have a strong interest of joining the armed forces but I read online that people with head traumas can't join?could anyone verify because when I was 14 I fell of dirt bike and received a concussion.im not sure how serious but I did have memory loss of that day but not effects afterwards.Would my concussion make me ineligible?    Thanks


----------



## CombatDoc (11 Apr 2016)

You should be fine, but, only the RMO will make the final decision.


----------



## Loachman (11 Apr 2016)

Another merge.

Thanks, mariomike.


----------



## Sda1711 (27 Jun 2017)

If someone had a concussion over a year ago and dealt with minor symptoms for a few months as well as being on a headache medication, will they be disqualified from military service? They are now off the medication, symptom free, and cleared by a neurologist. Not looking to apply now but in the next year or so, hopefully infantry. Said Person never experienced unconsioucnes either. 

Thanks for any help!


----------

